# Red cherry shrimp or sakura shrimp?



## azazan (Aug 17, 2014)

What is the difference? My retailer told me he sold me sakura shrimp but i cant really find the difference and i would like to know what i have, i will add a picture.

I need to know to know what shrimps i can add to prevent crossbreeding, i'm using this chart;
http://planetinverts.com/ShrimpBreedingChart.pdf


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

Sakura is a grade of cherry shrimp. Sakura is a lower grade. Painted Fire Red is a high grade, Bloody Mary is now the highest grade. The pic above isn't great but that looks to be better than Sakura...I'd said it's bordering on PFR.

You can mix with anything that's not a neocardinia assuming the water parameters needed match.


----------



## Raymond S. (Dec 29, 2012)

Not the clearest picture but something is off about the color when I compare it to my RCS. Why not see what pictures come up when you put Sakura into search.


----------



## junglefowl (Oct 30, 2012)

High grade sakura - fire red


----------

